# 28 Deluxe won't start



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

Brought out the Beast today with the intention of prepping it for the coming season. Put some gas in it, switch on, throttle and choke, pulled the cord and nothing. Not even a pop. Reverted to electric start, still not a sound.

Weather is warm, in the 60's so I figured maybe it didn't need choke and priming. Checked the plug for fouling and it looks fine. Got spark too.

This is a brand new machine I bought last season and it was flawless. Got maybe 10-12 hrs on it. End of last season I drained all gas including the carb.

It has the 291 cc 14.5 ft lb motor. Suggestions to get her going, please.

Thanks guys.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Dave, bad gasoline?


----------



## Clearview60 (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm sure you did it but since you didn't say it, did you turn the gas valve on?


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

Not bad enough not to burn. Used it in my lawn mower all summer. I think I put some stabilizer in it when I bought the gas too.

And yes, the gas is turned on.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

This tainted gasoline is good for about 30 days without a dose of fuel treatment. Can you extract the old gasoline and get some fresh stuff in ?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Have you checked to make sure you have spark ??


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Dave C said:


> Brought out the Beast today with the intention of prepping it for the coming season. Put some gas in it, switch on, throttle and choke, pulled the cord and nothing. Not even a pop. Reverted to electric start, still not a sound.


 Even when warm outside you should try 2 to 3 primer push and try to start it without choke as you'll see it will start. Good Luck


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

Well, it seems to have been operator error 
Just didn't put enough gas in it. A full tank of fresh gas & stabilizer, a new plug and off she goes.
Sometimes it's the simple things we overlook.


----------



## Clearview60 (Jan 1, 2014)

Glad you got her going, and thanks for coming back to share the news/results.


----------

